# RP forums and websites for furries?



## Reti (Mar 1, 2017)

Hellow!

I'm not sure if it is appropriate to put this thread here... But it's labeled "RP" sooo...

Let's go for it! I'm seeking for... Well... the title says it all.
I've never tried RP (It's quite intimidating... And even more when your english is potato) but always wanted to, so here are my questions (I GOT PLENTY OF THEM!!! MOUHAHaha...ha... ... *cough*):

1 : YOU! - Have you ever RP? Do you like it?  Which theme is your favorite to RP on? 

2 : Where - Where do you RP? What kind of RP is it? Would you recommend it?

3 : How? - Can you give me (and other fur's, I'm sure it can help a lot of people) some advice? About the Do's ant Don't of RP, the limits you must know, the hitchiker guide of the Role Play galaxy... ect 

Now that I broke my "r" and "p" keys by using them so much, one last thing : I would like to try SFW first.
I'm not against the NSFW kind buut I won't try it right now. ^^'

But hey! I may change my mind one day, so let's consider all the options, if you want to share just clarify if it's NSFW.

(to finish : let's put the legendary phrase here =p )
Thanks for reading and sorry for the bad english.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey, I'll give it a shot.

1. Yes, I have RPed a lot. A number of years ago, I was very much involved with a "play-by-post" role playing site (now called FeralFront) and thoroughly enjoyed it. At the time that I stopped playing, I was starting to get into furry stuff much more than anything else the site had to offer. The furry RP section of the website had been removed recently, so I left. More recently, I've dabbled in "live action" text RPs, more or less a chatroom dedicated to role playing. I've enjoyed both the chatroom and play-by-post styles thoroughly, though I do prefer the pace of the chatroom style and the fact that chatroom style RPs tend to progress farther or even completely finish the intended narrative while a lot of the play-by-post RPs I've done have tended to die out long before the characters were even halfway through the narrative.

2. Currently, I don't RP much, though I wish I did. I'm trying to pick up some of the SFW RPs here on FAF, though they seem to be few and far in between (something that's a bit of a complaint I've got, really; I'm not at all interested in doing NSFW RPs). Additionally, I've only seen one or two that's had any sort of longevity, however, those ones aren't ones I'm particularly interested in. I'm also trying RPing on Discord right now and have (thanks to the hard work of a good friend) a narrative and plot prepared and am waiting for someone to edit their character form and for one other person to finish theirs for submission before I kick things off. Nothing to say on Discord RPs otherwise, though. I can post updates on how things go with that if you're interested.

3. Hitchhiker's Guide to the Role Play, eh? First bit of advice: *don't panic*. Of course, the idea of RPing is to get in the mindset of your character - walk in their shoes, yeah? - but a lot of times, I've seen that people don't quite "get into it." Really put your heart and soul into it; your character will feel more "real" to the other people RPing with you. Another thing - personally, I like to write from the third person. It might not work for you, but it's just a preference I've developed over my time RPing. For me, it makes it much easier to specify what your character is doing and to whom. I don't mean to lay down the law and say you can't write in first person, but it reads very awkwardly to me and doesn't quite feel right. Next point: detail, detail, detail. If you can elaborate on something, chances are it's a good idea to do so. Now don't go over-complicating things; use your common sense and read what you've written a couple times to check how it sounds, whether it flows well, and whether you've made what's happening clear and apparent to other people. The last part can be rather difficult because you've got to keep in mind that other people can't see what's going on in your head as you're writing. Another thing I love to see is when people put in the effort to make their character's speech match any accent they said their character might have. Simple things like replacing "-ing," with "-in'," to match a Southern drawl or slurring words together, i.e. "Gonna," instead of "Going to." One person to look to for a beautiful example of capturing the sound of speech in writing would be Mark Twain. And lastly (er, the last thing that comes to mind), is word choice. Spice things up a bit! Make reading what you've written interesting. Even something as simple as swapping out a word for a synonym can help. For example, instead of writing, "_[Character name here]_ missed the times when..." you could replace "missed" with a different word, perhaps you could write, "_[Character name here]_ longed for the days when..." or "pined for the days when..." In summary, put as much effort as you can muster into seeing the world of the RP through your character's eyes, and exercise good writing skills.


I do apologise for this being rather long, but I hope I was able to answer your questions properly and even help out a bit!


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

I've navigated on the whole internet (google results... first page... I'm lazy as f*ck <_<) and it seems like furry RP is... pretty rare for SFW... or dead... That's quite hard to believe when the whole community is about it... (at least, that's what I thought)

But you've given me a lot of clues. And I would be glad to hear updates about your discord RP. =p
(Since i'm currently reading all the RP threads on FAF... I still have a lot to read. Edit : Uh... Nevermind, most of these posts aren't RP... or SFW... )



Aurorans Solis said:


> ... exercise good writing skills.



Well... I'll have to. X')
Also, that's why I want to try RP, I think it can be a good exercise... I will at least try to do my best.
There is no "will make everyone want to murder you if you don't apply them" rules? Maybe I'm too paranoid... But better safe than sorry. ^^'
And if things go wrong, I took a towel... Sooo nothing to fear right?
(Sorry, I needed one more unnecessary reference...)

Thanks for your advice! I'll try to apply everything as soon as I find a place to go. =p


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

I rp a lot and its rlly fun. I usually rp on rpg maps on lbp2 ( Little big planet 2 )


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

I've heard about people Roleplaying on games (But I didn't know it was possible on Little big planet... I don't know a lot about this game. ^^'). It's a cool way to see the others characters I guess... But I would like to try RP on a more regular media... Like text-based RP, you don't have the vidéo games rules on this kind of RP... (maybe I'm wrong but I think text based RP have more... "freedom" in it.)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

Reti said:


> I've heard about people Roleplaying on games (But I didn't know it was possible on Little big planet... I don't know a lot about this game. ^^'). It's a cool way to see the others characters I guess... But I would like to try RP on a more regular media... Like text-based RP, you don't have the vidéo games rules on this kind of RP... (maybe I'm wrong but I think text based RP have more... "freedom" in it.)



I dont think i would rlly enjoy text based rp


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I dont think i would rlly enjoy text based rp



HERESY!

Nah, I can understand. ^^p
But as long as I'm concerned I'll probably try both of them. *o*


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Mar 3, 2017)

And I, on the contrary, don't think I'd enjoy RPs in-game (like the LBP role playing Oakenheel mentioned) more than text-based. I love that you're able to create a world however you'd like it and the fact that instead of being shown what it looks like, you get to imagine what it looks like; to build up your image of the world on your own. If you've yet to try out RPing, though, do make sure to try out both. Do whatever makes you the happiest and it'll be a better experience for both you and the others role playing with you.


----------



## Reti (Mar 3, 2017)

Aurorans Solis said:


> And I, on the contrary, don't think I'd enjoy RPs in-game (like the LBP role playing Oakenheel mentioned) more than text-based. I love that you're able to create a world however you'd like it and the fact that instead of being shown what it looks like, you get to imagine what it looks like; to build up your image of the world on your own. If you've yet to try out RPing, though, do make sure to try out both. Do whatever makes you the happiest and it'll be a better experience for both you and the others role playing with you.



There is still roll 20 (I haven't really tried it... Just messed with it a bit) which, by the look of it, seems to be a cool mix between in-game RPs and text-based ones.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

I do like d&d tho, but thats a different thing


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Mar 5, 2017)

I mostly RP privately on Google Documents with a friend of mine- we've been going strong since... last May now (hey, almost a year!) And while I can't say it's SFW it's not like... _entirely_ based on that. It could just as easily be a fade to black scenario and be just as satisfying. We just choose to RP those scenes out because significant moments tend to happen while two characters are intimate- confessions of love, realizations of how important the other person is to them, ect. It's just easier for us. 

I've done plenty of SFW RP's in my day too, mostly fantasy based medieval era, sometimes fantasy modern era. It really depends entirely on what you're most comfortable with, and that you find most enjoyable. I've been in a medieval reenactment group since I was 2- so I find medieval settings actually more comfortable than modern settings. 

The most important thing about RPing is DO NOT push your actions on someone else. That's called 'god mode', and it's a big no-no and the fastest way to annoy a partner and get your RP killed. Be considerate, and always leave a way out. Instead of 'He walked in a frustrated march through the door', say 'he walked in a frustrated march toward the door'. This gives your partner an opening for their character to stop your character and explain themselves, or ask why they're leaving in frustration. It makes for better dialogue. 

Leave your words open for replies. It makes it easier for others to type what they do next. For example, 

Instead of 

"I've never really liked this area of town... it's too dangerous."

try-

"I've never really liked this area of town..." He looked over toward his companion. "Have you been here before? It's... pretty dangerous."

This not only lets their character know yours is interested in their opinion, but also gives them an easy way to type up a reply- and an idea for what to add to it. They could go on a short dialogue of their past, or instead they could express that their character has past dealings with the dangerous parts of town but is being mysteriously quiet about it.




Really it's all about thinking of an RP like a story. Finding the right flow means finding that person who fits your style (which can be difficult) and being loyal enough to them to keep replying even on a day where you may be tired or frustrated from work. The RP is like another world- and you can escape to it for a few moments to reply, or even more if you're lucky enough to have them both online at the same time


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Reti said:


> HERESY!
> 
> Nah, I can understand. ^^p
> But as long as I'm concerned I'll probably try both of them. *o*



Well i tried it and its pretty good


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

There's a group in the middle of a furry D&D adventure... I happen to be in it. We're using Roll20 since we span across large distances


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> There's a group in the middle of a furry D&D adventure... I happen to be in it. We're using Roll20 since we span across large distances



Omg... Can i join lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Omg... Can i join lol


Here's the link... I'm not the DM, so it's not my call.
forums.furaffinity.net: The Crusade: Venture Into the Dark (Planning Thread for One-shot DnD adventure)


----------



## Reti (Mar 5, 2017)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> I mostly RP privately on Google Documents with a friend of mine



Oh god... it's possible to do with a google doc'? That's awesome! XD
At first I wrote this thread because I wanted to find a place to do RP, but it looks like you can do it everywhere. X')



Phoenixwildfire said:


> And while I can't say it's SFW it's not like... _entirely_ based on that. It could just as easily be a fade to black scenario and be just as satisfying. We just choose to RP those scenes out because significant moments tend to happen while two characters are intimate- confessions of love, realizations of how important the other person is to them, ect. It's just easier for us.



Whenever I hear about NSFW RP it's just NSFW for the sake of it, you're the first one I meet who do otherwise.
If you're able to use it to make the lore go forward (without changing it into a pr0n game) that's nice, well done. =p



Phoenixwildfire said:


> I've done plenty of SFW RP's in my day too, mostly fantasy based medieval era, sometimes fantasy modern era. It really depends entirely on what you're most comfortable with, and that you find most enjoyable. I've been in a medieval reenactment group since I was 2- so I find medieval settings actually more comfortable than modern settings.



You were already Role playing since you were 2?... Guys, we just found the great elder! 



Phoenixwildfire said:


> The most important thing about RPing is DO NOT push your actions on someone else. That's called 'god mode', and it's a big no-no and the fastest way to annoy a partner and get your RP killed. Be considerate, and always leave a way out. Instead of 'He walked in a frustrated march through the door', say 'he walked in a frustrated march toward the door'. This gives your partner an opening for their character to stop your character and explain themselves, or ask why they're leaving in frustration. It makes for better dialogue.
> 
> Leave your words open for replies. It makes it easier for others to type what they do next. For example,
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, I've heard about the "god mode"... But now I know what it means. X')
It seems like a pretty important rule, I'll keep that in mind and do my best to apply it!
As for the "open for reply" rule... I think that if you haven't told me about it, I wouldn't have applied it. (Does this sentence makes sense? .-.)

Thanks for everything! I'm sure it'll help a lot! =D



OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Omg... Can i join lol





Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Here's the link... I'm not the DM, so it's not my call.
> forums.furaffinity.net: The Crusade: Venture Into the Dark (Planning Thread for One-shot DnD adventure)



Good luck Oakenheel! \o
I often read the resume they post on this thread, the RP is strong here. =p


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

I was also in a medieval reenactment group at a young age- the S.C.A. Someday I hope to go back...

My introduction to "role-playing" in the popular sense was D&D along with my another system, which is more grounded in real-world history. Someday I hope to recapture that experience in a computer game.

As for advice- don't make your character an "all-terrain vehicle." Meaning your character shouldn't have _all the skills_, be immune to fire, etc. If they're a fourteen-foot crocodile, make them easy to spot unless they're in their natural habitat. _Don't _create a 14-foot croc who can blend into any surroundings at will and move silently over difficult terrain- that's not fun.

There are also social weaknesses. Maybe your character hates crowds and thus doesn't do well in cities. (You're a ranger, at home in the forest but scared to venture into town- just for instance.)

As for N.S.F.W- why? Especially if you can "fade to black" or have a relationship that isn't sexual. (They do exist.) It's not, in my opinion, "adult" or "mature" to rut like a beast where other people can see it. Also, real animals have "seasons" and that's cool. The rest of the year it's fine for them to touch and even sleep together; I'm not sure why humans are different in this regard. (Free will, perhaps?)

That's my two cents- though it might be five or a dime in this economy. ;-)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 10, 2017)

Ketren said:


> I was also in a medieval reenactment group at a young age- the S.C.A. Someday I hope to go back...
> 
> My introduction to "role-playing" in the popular sense was D&D along with my another system, which is more grounded in real-world history. Someday I hope to recapture that experience in a computer game.
> 
> ...


Once we consider historical re-enactment, then hell yeah- I've roleplayed my entire life (pre-1840 mountain man re-enactments... real fun. I got good with a .54 muzzle loader REAL quick)


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Awesome! I learned that I'm gifted with a staff and now have a walking stick purchased at a Seminole War event. Also, "medieval" fantasy can be trite because, let's face it, writers have all of history to draw from. And there's also alternate history and science fiction...


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

I would like to Roleplay for the yiff


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I would like to Roleplay for the yiff


Dude, 3 years necro… not cool


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Dude, 3 years necro… not cool


Don't report me!


----------

